# Will a sheet of 4' x 8' plywood fit in the Atlas?



## memmo (Jan 8, 2012)

I've noticed a couple TV adverts and a written article up here in Canada that suggest that the Atlas is capable of carrying a standard 4' x 8' sheet of plywood in the rear (with the hatch closed). Can anyone confirm? Seems too good to be true.


----------



## Drive by (Mar 13, 2017)

While I haven't tested it myself I have crawled around in the back. I'd believe it. Certainly feels wide enough and long enough with the 2nd row folded.


----------



## jkopelc (Mar 1, 2017)

Ive seen the commercial you are referring to. Feel I read somewhere (but dont remember where exactly) that the width is a few inches shy of 4 feet between the wheel well arches. So I think in the commercial the sheet has been trimmed to width, but I would see no issue with the sheet going in on an angle and resting up on one of the wheel wells.

Hopefully an owner can chime in and actually measure


----------



## Fgv1it (May 23, 2017)

OK, I bit and went out to the garage to check. The width at the wheel arches is 45 inches or so, so the sheet would probably have to be tilted, but it should fit in width. Another possibility is to place it above the wheel arches, on the flat surfaces where the third-row cup holders are. Plenty of room there, with a side to side width of over 54 inches. More problematic for me is the length - the front seats would have to be almost at the front limit of their travel, so any normal size driver or passenger would be rather crunched-up. Again, you could probably tilt the sheet to make it fit with the front seats in a "normal" position. Just for reference, with the drivers seat in my driving position, the distance to the back gate is about 91-92 inches.


----------



## memmo (Jan 8, 2012)

Fgv1it said:


> OK, I bit and went out to the garage to check. The width at the wheel arches is 45 inches or so, so the sheet would probably have to be tilted, but it should fit in width. Another possibility is to place it above the wheel arches, on the flat surfaces where the third-row cup holders are. Plenty of room there, with a side to side width of over 54 inches. More problematic for me is the length - the front seats would have to be almost at the front limit of their travel, so any normal size driver or passenger would be rather crunched-up. Again, you could probably tilt the sheet to make it fit with the front seats in a "normal" position. Just for reference, with the drivers seat in my driving position, the distance to the back gate is about 91-92 inches.


Thanks for the info! I'm a woodworker and am in the market for a new car -- one of the minivans would likely be the most practical, but I can't bring myself to buy one -- and besides, I'm a pretty loyal VW guy. I could easily fit some long lumber up through the center console and without a passenger (and the passenger seat up at the front limit) I could store 8 foot stuff without much trouble. Anything else, I'll just use a utility trailer.

Thanks again!


----------



## JungleMindState (Jun 17, 2013)

As has been noted by others, it's just shy of the necessary width for the sheet to lay flat. You may be able to fit it at an angle, but I wouldn't want to bet on it. Im surprised this wasn't a design goal, since it's so close to being perfect.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atlas7 (May 29, 2017)

If the weather permits you can always put it on top, there is plenty of room there.


----------

